# [Hardware] Tarjeta gráfica PCIe x1 en un slot PCIe x8

## Theasker

Hola, tengo un "pequeño" problema con el servidor que he comprado.

El ordenador que compré es un HP ProLiant ML110 G5, y como slots de expansión tiene:

Slot 1: PCI 32-bit/33MHz at 3.3V

Slot 2: PCI-Express x8 connector with x1 link

Slot 3: PCI-Express x8 connector with x1 link

Slot 4: PCI-Express X8 connector with x8 link

y el problema es que quería ampliar la tarjeta gráfica que lleva y las gráficas suelen tener slot pci-Express x16 casi todas, y PCI-Express x8 ... que yo sepa no existen, por lo que leyendo, leyendo y googleando lei que se puede pinchar en un slot grande tarjetas más pequeñas.

En resumen que quiero pinchar una tarjeta PCI-Express x1 (que es la única que he encontrado) en un slot PCI-Express x8. Como tengo tengo más o menos confianza con los de la tienda conseguí que me dejaran una tarjeta de tv que tenían PCI-Express x1 para probarla y ver si me la detectaba el ordenador y Gentoo, antes de comprar la gráfica PCI-Express x1 y no tirar el dinero si no funcionaba. La pinché el Slot 4: PCI-Express X8 connector with x8 link y alli ni arrancaba el ordenador y luego probé en el slot 3 y arrancó Gentoo pero haciendo un lspci no detectaba nada, pero en el último slot PCI-Express x8 que había, el Slot 2, arrancó y al hacer un lspci me la detectó.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, con esta prueba (un simple lspci) ¿puedo ya arriesgarme y comprar la tarjeta gráfica PCI-Express x1 sabiendo que va a funcionar?

gracias anticipadas y perdón por el rollo

----------

## opotonil

Quizas te interese "PCI Express X8 to X16 Extender": http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=11465

Salu2.

----------

## Theasker

ya lo había pensado pero al poner el adaptador la tarjeta sube como 1 cm o algo asi y ya no coincide bien con la salida de la caja. Aunque es bueno saberlo, porque yo los adapatadores x8 a x16 que había encontrado eran en la página de un distribuidor americano (orbit micro) y me costaba en total más de 150 € traerlo aquí.

----------

## netocoqueto

hola Theasker

que fue lo que paso? que solución de video encontraste para el HP ProLiant ML110 G5?

si compraste la tarjeta pci-e 1x?  requiere de una potencia mínima (350w, 400w)?

----------

## Theasker

 *netocoqueto wrote:*   

> hola Theasker
> 
> que fue lo que paso? que solución de video encontraste para el HP ProLiant ML110 G5?
> 
> si compraste la tarjeta pci-e 1x?  requiere de una potencia mínima (350w, 400w)?

 

Me compré la tarjeta pci-e 1x y la pinché un slot más grande, estoy funcionando hoy con esa tarjeta que venía con un cable dvi especial de HP divido en 2 para conectarlo al DVI especial y lo tengo conectado a 2 monitores y la salida s-video a la tele. El único "problema" es que no he hecho funcionar los 3 a la vez

pero tengo 3 xorgs para hacerlos funcionar del tipo:

- CRT en solitario

- CRT con LCD

- LCD con TV

No he conseguido otras configuraciones.

Cuando arranco sólo tengo que hacer algo como esto:

# cd /etc/X11

# cp xorg.conf.monitores xorg.conf

$ startx

y ya tengo la configuración que quiero.

La resolución máxima que pillo es 1600x1200 que es lo que necesito en mi monitor 4:3 crt de 21''. Lo único que perdí es frecuencia de refresco, que en mi antigüa tarjeta más vieja de nvida me daba hasta casi 140 a 1600x1200 y en esta me parece que me da 106.

Me pegué meses hasta que conseguí tener todo como yo quería. Y haciendolo funcionar. Si fuera ahora no habría cogido ese servidor que lo compré por ahorrarme dinero, ya que en total me costó 210 € si mal no recuerdo, pero tuve que comprar la tarjeta gráfica especial de hp x1 q creo q me costó unos 80 € o así.

Bueno espero que te sirva, y si necesitas algo más .... ya sabes por donde estoy

un saludico

edición:

La tarjeta es esta

----------

## pelelademadera

podes o bien usar un riser, se consiguen en dealextreme por unos pocos dolares, vienen tanto de 1x-16x 4x-16x 8x-16x 16x-16x y tambien 1x-1x y asi

la otra opcion es limar el socalo con mucho cuidado para q la vga entre, es sencillo, pero tenes que tener cuidado de no romper los contactos y que el socalo que limes tenga espacio para que el resto del conector de la vga entre.

otra opcion es cortar el pcb de la vga. todas las opciones dan el mismo resultado.

----------

## Theasker

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> podes o bien usar un riser, se consiguen en dealextreme por unos pocos dolares, vienen tanto de 1x-16x 4x-16x 8x-16x 16x-16x y tambien 1x-1x y asi
> 
> la otra opcion es limar el socalo con mucho cuidado para q la vga entre, es sencillo, pero tenes que tener cuidado de no romper los contactos y que el socalo que limes tenga espacio para que el resto del conector de la vga entre.
> 
> otra opcion es cortar el pcb de la vga. todas las opciones dan el mismo resultado.

 

Ya estuve en foros que habían limado el zócalo, pero eso es para una tarjeta más grande que el zócalo, que no es la situación, ya que es todo lo contrario. He pinchado una tarjeta pci-e x1 en un slot pci-e x8.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Theasker wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   podes o bien usar un riser, se consiguen en dealextreme por unos pocos dolares, vienen tanto de 1x-16x 4x-16x 8x-16x 16x-16x y tambien 1x-1x y asi
> 
> la otra opcion es limar el socalo con mucho cuidado para q la vga entre, es sencillo, pero tenes que tener cuidado de no romper los contactos y que el socalo que limes tenga espacio para que el resto del conector de la vga entre.
> 
> otra opcion es cortar el pcb de la vga. todas las opciones dan el mismo resultado. 
> ...

 si es 1x va en cualquier socalo

----------

## netocoqueto

hola, muchas gracias por atender mi mensaje

Conozco a alguién que tiene el mismo servidor Proliant y hemos estado considerando comprar la tarjeta pci-e 1x

HIS 5450 Silence 1GB DDR3 PCI-E DP/DVI/VGA Low Profile

no estoy donde se encuentra el servidor para medir si realmente cabe esta tarjeta, posiblemente hasta la próxima semana, aqui posteo los detalles de la tarjeta

Model Name 	HIS 5450 Silence 1GB DDR3 PCI-E DP/DVI/VGA Low Profile

Chipset 	Radeon HD 5450 PCIe Series

ASIC 	RadeonTM HD 5450 GPU

Manu. Process (Micron) 	40nm

Memory Size (MB) 	1024

Memory Type 	DDR3

Engine CLK (MHz) 	650MHz

Memory CLK (Gbps) 	1000MHz

Memory Interface (bit) 	64bit

Power Supply Requirement 	400 Watt or greater power supply recommended

Max. Resolution 	2560*1600 (Dual dual-link)

Bus Interface 	PCI Express x1 ( Compatible with x16/ x8/ x4 slot )

Display Port 	Yes

HDMI 	No

DVI 	Yes

VGA 	Yes

Pixel fill rate 	2.6 Gigapixels/sec

Stream Process (Micron) 	80

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v412/neto79/08-12-2012-022719pm.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v412/neto79/HIS_HD5450PCIE1X_1.jpg

solo habria que cambiar de fuente de poder por una que sea igual o superior a 400w ya que la trae el Proliant me parece que es de 365w

que te parece? crees que podria funcionar la tarjeta?

----------

## Theasker

En mi opinión no creo q tengas que cambiar nada, no fuente de alimentación ni nada, sólo pincharla en uno de los slots y a funcionar.

bueno, ya contarás qué tal te va.

saludos

----------

